# Андеграунд > Андеграунд >  Вирус Penetrator

## nbs79

Подскажите как восстановить информацию, в частности фото, после воздействия этого гада..

----------


## bvn_kam

Ни Как!!! Если делал архивные копии файлов тогда из бэкапа

----------

